# Painting a dial: Which kind of paint and brush to use



## powerwandata (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello;

I'm interested in painting my own dials. Basicly I'm collecting old, cheap but working analog watches. I have few tools; so I can polish the cases, clean of the dirt. Now I'd like to take another step and make my own dials... I watched some videos and saw some images on the web about painting a dial but there's not a "Tool List"

I'm not after super luminous paints and professional tools; Just asking for a type of paint that can hold on both raw metal and painted surfaces and thin enough to apply in narrow areas.
Another question is brushes; which type, size etc.

Any information on dial painting a dial would be greatly appreciated.

Thx!


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

I just did a Google search, plenty of Youtube videos and a few "how pages" on the subject.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Wonder where you got the idea dials are hand painted? they are pad printed.

You can paint a dial if you feel like it. Its like painting any other piece of metal. Alkyds work well.


----------



## salayc (Mar 29, 2012)

Somewhere else said:


> Wonder where you got the idea dials are hand painted? they are pad printed.
> 
> You can paint a dial if you feel like it. Its like painting any other piece of metal. Alkyds work well.


My guess is he is thinking of some of the more elaborate painted background dials or enamel dials.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

I usually do my finish by galvanic coating ( Copper /Nickel / Silver / Gold) - and bought a cheap tampon galvanics set.

for other monochrome coating you could use electrophoretic coating systems or galvano ceramic paints

For the Indexes or numbers you could engrave trough the paint or use rub on letters for masking or waterstickers for overcoating afterwards


----------



## powerwandata (Aug 9, 2014)

Somewhere else said:


> Wonder where you got the idea dials are hand painted? they are pad printed.
> 
> You can paint a dial if you feel like it. Its like painting any other piece of metal. Alkyds work well.


I actually know they're using pad printers but I'm not after commercial grade quality. Thx for the Alkyds tip by the way.


----------



## powerwandata (Aug 9, 2014)

MechaMind said:


> I usually do my finish by galvanic coating ( Copper /Nickel / Silver / Gold) - and bought a cheap tampon galvanics set.
> 
> for other monochrome coating you could use electrophoretic coating systems or galvano ceramic paints
> 
> For the Indexes or numbers you could engrave trough the paint or use rub on letters for masking or waterstickers for overcoating afterwards


Thanks MechaMind, I will search coating systems, also using rub on letters for masking is a nice idea.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is my last Experiment - all DIY - Page 2

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/pocket-watch-movement-hours-gear-missing-1035943-2.html


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

powerwandata said:


> I actually know they're using pad printers but I'm not after commercial grade quality. Thx for the Alkyds tip by the way.


If you're not after commercial quality, then maybe I can give you a few more tips in detail, and who knows...you might come up with commercial quality.

If you look in Mayer's "artist' materials" (I think this is the title of the book) he has a section on painting on metal. He recommends aluminum and recommends that you micro etch it so the paint grasps better. A fast way to do this is with very fine abrasive paper. Alyds will give you the grip of death. Windsor Newton makes fine quality and a very large variety of colors.

However, to find real in depth information on painting on metal scour used book stores for books on sign painting. In the old days, a lot of sign painting was done on metal, and this is proof that if you are patient, you can do a very professional job.

It depends a lot on the metal, but I would coat the dial (if it were brass) with cellulose lacquer first. I would then paint over that with sing painter's enamels. If you've ever painted a sign, you know how beautifully these slip off the brush. The problem is, finding sign painter's brushes that are small enough to use on dial painting. Once again I would recommend you look at the Windsor Newton line. They still have small lettering brushes available, I believe, but as these are made of synthetic materials, they're made for use with acrylics and alkyds.Sign painter's enamels are oil based.

Finally, if you really want to blow your mind and see how well people used to do with hand painted dials, get a copy of G.H Baillie's "Watches,the History, Decoration and Mechanisms" . this deals with pocket watches, but the principles are the same. All dials shown and done by hand.

The art of the hand painted dial, which is now pretty much lost is the art of the "limer" the painter of miniature portraits. Perhaps the greatest practioner of this was Nicholas Hilliard, but right up until photography, there were outstanding miniature portrait artists. You might want to also look at some books on this, as these were often executed on material that might make a decent watch dial.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Try to Google for " scrimshaw" its originally made on bone or Ivory but could possibly also work on thin anodized Aluminium!


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

MechaMind said:


> Try to Google for " scrimshaw" its originally made on bone or Ivory but could possibly also work on thin anodized Aluminium!


I think the technical term here might be "scrafitto" which refers to either scratching a surface to make a design or scratching through one layer to reveal another layer of different material or color.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

SRY, - did not know the word for this technique - in German it's " Radierung" ;

The difference is that the artwork in bone is coloured afterwards ( the scratches take the color - ) "scrafitto" - so I know is either used as a print stamp for transfer or as a scratch through of a coloured coating!

like this

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._von_Carolsfeld_Bibel_in_Bildern_1860_180.png


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

MechaMind said:


> SRY, - did not know the word for this technique - in German it's " Radierung" ;
> 
> The difference is that the artwork in bone is coloured afterwards ( the scratches take the color - ) "scrafitto" - so I know is either used as a print stamp for transfer or as a scratch through of a coloured coating!
> 
> ...


Beautiful artwork! In English we would call scratching it and then coloring in the scratch "etch and fill". this would be an excellent way to make a dial, I think. You would have as much control as you liked. There's an engravers forum "engraver Cafe" which I am on now and then where one can see some good examples of this work. Regrettably, no watch dials.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Here I am replying to my own post. I thought a bit more and remembered all the engraving machines one always sees in a jeweler's or watch maker's shop for engraving the customer's name on bracelets, rings and watch backs. A good watch dial could be easily made with one of them. As for filling in the scratches, I also remembered in the UK, where they use hand engraved clock dials, which they also silver by hand, they use "engravers wax". This is used to fill in the scratches. It comes in black, white and red and is fairly permanent. Most english clock parts shops carry it.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

I think - what you mean is a Kind of scaling machine ... Pantograph ( in German "Storchenschnabel") without the engraved templates for letters they belong to you could put on a sketch under a glass plate and redraw it ...

... My Pantograph is of the CNC kind you know ... and I tried to engrave my fingerprint on a dial ... but it is much to thin engraved (due to to the detail of the lines) to Color it ( with the colors I have and can use....)







... so I dropped the design


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, exactly, a pantograph. I think your fingerprint dial shows brilliant originality. You have my highest praise. Watches have unlimited range for decoration and self expression and I hope to see the day when they are recognized a legitimate art form, in much the same way jewelry is.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you for that compliment! - I think It is same level if not above jewelry as a bracelet has normally not functionallity but sure to look nice! Think of the Marie Antoinette several years of pure artwork around a functional concept!
My opinion - for those who know or are truely interested in watches, the plain and functional art of a e.g. OPUS 11 or Zero G is worth more than a Diamond covered s..t, you keep as an worn statement on your bank account or just a bracelet with a time display!

I Like this 




and not that


----------

